
Play by Play: Moving the NYT Games Platform to GCP with Zero Downtime - spyspy
https://open.nytimes.com/play-by-play-moving-the-nyt-games-platform-to-gcp-with-zero-downtime-cf425898d569
======
spyspy
NYT Games Team dev here, happy to answer any questions.

